# Silkies and Pekin Bantams help!



## ElleBubba (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello! We have had chickens (all bantams but different breeds) in the past who had gotten along and formed a somewhat large flock. However, these birds were lost in the bushfires a few years ago.

Since then, we've held on to our one boy who survived and bought two hens to keep him company and hopefully have some chicks!

Around two weeks ago, we (myself and mum) bought two silkie hens....they initially hid in the corner and were not active at all. Since then, they've become more active but are still heavily reluctant to go outside during the day (don't leave the 'safety' of the shed), or interact with the other chickens.

We've tried coaxing them out with corn and seeds but to no avail. :-?

Our past chickens got along rather quickly, but these two seem to be incredibly shy - any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have more chickens than the male you mentioned?


----------



## ElleBubba (Feb 6, 2014)

We have 2 hens that we have bought other than the male before buying the 2 silkies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So you had 3 chickens prior to buying the silkies? Are they getting along in the coop? If all the chickens are getting along, it might just be fear of leaving what they feel comfortable in.


----------



## ElleBubba (Feb 6, 2014)

The silkies don't go near the other 3. Whenever the original 3 get close to them, they run into the corner.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Silkies are odd little chickens and yours are acting in a perfectly normal fashion for their kind, especially since they are new to your place. It's probable that they will always be inclined to stick together with each other but they would readily socialize with other silkies. 
They seem to sense that they are different from other chickens - especially since they can't fly at all - and this can make them seem very timid when compared to more outgoing breeds. (They are a lot more inclined to mix with other kinds of chickens if they are raised together as chicks.)
It might be months before they work up enough courage to venture out into the wide scary world - that's if they ever do it at all. I have some that are several years old and were hatched and raised right here, yet they rarely venture more than 50 feet away from their little shed. 
They are very faithful little homebodies whose biggest joy in life seems to be hatching eggs and raising babies. Even the roosters will brood baby chicks at night. Exploring and foraging for goodies just doesn't seem to interest them as much as it does my other breeds.
'Gotta luv 'em, though.  I think they must have been daydreaming when brains were handed out and all they got was some leftover fluff. Still - they try to make the best of it.


----------



## ElleBubba (Feb 6, 2014)

They are very cute, and I hope they do warm up eventually. Thank you so much for the advice. Their appearance is what compelled us to get them: well, me in particular - since the first time I saw them I loved them! ::


----------

